# Rokudaime (6th Hokage)



## uchihatoushiro (Oct 1, 2007)

Everone, i'm interested in ppl drawing naruto hokage style so feel free to post ur naruto hokage fanart here or share ur link with others thx! Btw, that's a kunai in Naruto's mouth... the one below's the one cleaned by Kamikaze345 ^-^


----------



## Smoke (Oct 1, 2007)

ink it, clean it and then color it, and it will look sweet


----------



## Pugthug (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow I so agree with Schecter this would be very awesome if you finished it.


----------



## xXKaK0jiXx (Oct 1, 2007)

nice but a bit blur


----------



## uchihatoushiro (Oct 1, 2007)

ink it? u mean colour it or darken it? i dont do colouring cause my colouring skills are real terrible...


----------



## Denji (Oct 1, 2007)

I think it should be darkened. It's very good.


----------



## uchihatoushiro (Oct 1, 2007)

ok... darkening it with 3b pencil now... shall update in 15mins


----------



## fraj (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats really good but i wanna see it in white paper - darkened - scanned and coloured.
and i think you have just taken a picture of it from your phone or something.


----------



## Pugthug (Oct 1, 2007)

Now lineart it in photoshop ^_^


----------



## uchihatoushiro (Oct 1, 2007)

oh.. i dont have photoshop...


----------



## adil (Oct 1, 2007)

not to shabby its a nice sketch


----------



## Denji (Oct 1, 2007)

It's clearer now that it's darkened. Thanks.


----------



## uchihatoushiro (Oct 1, 2007)

neh... don't wanna rick it... anw my com winizip evaluation ended... =.=


----------



## Mojim (Oct 1, 2007)

I like it, nice lineart. I think you should color it though.


----------



## Hio (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice sketch I liek


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome drawing dude


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 1, 2007)

holey shit.. naruto looks completely badass in that pic.. why the kunai in the mouth though..


----------



## Reborn! (Oct 1, 2007)

uchihatoushiro said:


> Everone, i'm interested in ppl drawing naruto hokage style so feel free to post ur naruto hokage fanart here or share ur link with others thx! Btw, that's a kunai in Naruto's mouth...



Mind if I cleaned this for you? For some reason I really like this one. What do you say?


----------



## Smoke (Oct 1, 2007)

yea you should let him clean it for you


----------



## uchihatoushiro (Oct 1, 2007)

Yea do clean it for me thx... pls send to my email after... uchihatoushiro@hotmail.com note: I will not be back till friday so pls wait till then for my next drawings in the meantime do comment on my others


----------



## Elle (Oct 1, 2007)

Good drawing   I like his cloak and his facial expression.


----------



## Cax (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty good. Just looks like yondaimes body with narutos head though.. could've been more original


----------



## Shade Jinketsu (Oct 1, 2007)

I liove it. So bad ass. Very nice job. I could live with out the Kuni in his mouth though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 2, 2007)

I like how how you have him holding that kunai in his mouth. Outfit looks good as well as the expression. I think that the body might be a touch too large compared to the head, but still, very nice, looking forward to seeing the completed product.


----------



## Reborn! (Oct 2, 2007)

uchihatoushiro said:


> Yea do clean it for me thx... pls send to my email after... uchihatoushiro@hotmail.com note: I will not be back till friday so pls wait till then for my next drawings in the meantime do comment on my others



I'll send it to you in a few days.


----------



## beeroy (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry i would say not creative enough, why? because the face hasnt matured, and because it looks like he is wearing yondaimes outfit, just need to touch it up and it will look great, i want to see more naruto hokages but in totally different design not just a yondaime body with naruto's face.


----------



## Reborn! (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a quick clean I did. Hopefully you like it.



I changed a few things and added a bit, but I tried to keep everything true to the original. Also, I could barely make out the kunai so I tried  to just drew my own. Now that I look back at it it seems crooked.


----------



## pineapple (Oct 3, 2007)

the inked version looks good ^^
though it would be cool if you changed the outfit a bit


----------



## Kakashlee (Oct 3, 2007)

uchihatoushiro said:


> ink it? u mean colour it or darken it? i dont do colouring cause my colouring skills are real terrible...



You can't get better if you don't start practicing 

I really like your sketch and the cleaned up product. His expression and body position is cool and I bet it will look great completed.


----------



## uchihatoushiro (Oct 4, 2007)

ok ty for the comments and the cleanup.. i'll repost it as that ^-^.. well i've got to start comewhere so i decided to combine naruto and his father's image together.. afterall who knows, he may end up wearing his dad's outfit in future..


----------



## Chee (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooo, awesome! Are you gonna color it as well?


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice, he looks so suave here


----------



## uchihatoushiro (Oct 5, 2007)

btw where to get the line art thing?


----------



## Crystal Renee (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice! Blurry, but still nice!


----------



## infinite (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice drawing, awesome


----------



## Shade Jinketsu (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, that is beyond cool. Very nice indeed. So any plans on color?


----------



## uchihatoushiro (Oct 6, 2007)

maybe.. when i buy the photoshop


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice job, at least get the trial of photoshop. Its a month.  Then, on the day before it expires leave it open.  It wont reset the trial timer until it turns back on.  I've had photoshop on for the past...... 13 days like this.

edit: whooops, 23 days not 13


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Oct 7, 2007)

u should color it but nice job


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Oct 7, 2007)

naruto looks awesome omg he looks really hot 2


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 8, 2007)

wow awsome its the second best i have seen yet


----------



## uchihatoushiro (Oct 10, 2007)

Arigato!! i'm so lazy.. haven't drawn in days... shall draw soon..


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 10, 2007)

It's really good for a sketch!


----------



## uchihatoushiro (Oct 17, 2007)

sry but my other pics will have to wait because my com seems to have problems with uploading my sketches...


----------



## muffin_XD (Oct 19, 2007)

*-* ur rly good at lineart


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Oct 19, 2007)

that's pretty nice~ I like the pose wwww


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree with most everybody else.....that's a really good drawing.


----------



## blueava21 (Oct 19, 2007)

The cleaned up version looks really nice. I can't wait to see it colored, great work!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2007)

Great sketch, can't wait till you color it in.


----------



## Bresakar (Oct 20, 2007)

It's good work but do you think that he will look the same as in Part II when he got Hokage?


----------



## Zerbarox (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice drawing! I really like the coat, it looks nice.

Here is my version:


----------

